# Turkey Hunting on WMA's in North Georgia



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Whats the Turkey Population like on WMA's such as Smithghall Woods, Chattahoochee national forest, Chestatee, Lake Russell, etc. Anybody had any luck up here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dupree (Jan 23, 2013)

Never hunted any of them, but don't think many will give you honest feedback in the open.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dupree said:


> Never hunted any of them, but don't think many will give you honest feedback in the open.



Yea I havent been on the turkey forum much. Did not know how open people are on here. You got the deer hunters who are pretty open and the duck hunters who wont say anything. What're the turkey hunters like?


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gasportsj7 said:


> Yea I havent been on the turkey forum much. Did not know how open people are on here. You got the deer hunters who are pretty open and the duck hunters who understandably wont say anything. What're the turkey hunters like?


 Im new to turkey hunting


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 23, 2013)

They have turkeys they are just few and far between and usually way off of the roads.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 23, 2013)

All North Georgia WMA's are loaded with birds. I wish the southern half of the state had as many as they do so I wouldn't have to travel to kill them!!


----------



## Dupree (Jan 23, 2013)

Those that are smart don't give spots away. Unlike waterfowl, you can see a list of the harvest records for turkeys from each wma. It will be in February or march gon.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dupree said:


> Those that are smart don't give spots away. Unlike waterfowl, you can see a list of the harvest records for turkeys from each wma. It will be in February or march gon.



I agree. I wouldnt give spots away if I had em either. Same for duck hunting. Finding birds is not an easy thing to do. But ok ill be sure to check that out. I appreciate it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 23, 2013)

*The turkey population is definitely better than the deer..*

on the North GA WMA's.  Turkeys are there in huntable numbers.  You just have to get out there and scout and get way off the roads so that the road hunters don't interfer with you.  Birds are there.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 23, 2013)

Eh, the best way to learn is to put boots on the ground. I think you can look at the DNR site and see how many were taken on what WMAs from past years. Make sure you have comfortable shoes though, your gonna chase turkeys alot.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 23, 2013)

What turkey?


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 24, 2013)

*Turkeys*

Lake Russell WMA has a good population of birds. The WMA is hunted pretty hard but the birds are there. Good Luck !


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Jan 24, 2013)

There is a lot of birds on the North Ga. WMAs. However, you need to be prepared to climb from one mountain to another to get one. It is a lot more work than the birds down South.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 24, 2013)

Gasportsj7 said:


> Yea I havent been on the turkey forum much. Did not know how open people are on here. You got the deer hunters who are pretty open and the duck hunters who wont say anything.
> 
> 
> What're the turkey hunters like?



Worser than deer or duck hunters


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't waste your time, not many birds up here. coyotes ate them all.land is too steep, 20 hens for every gobbler, just all the negative things you can think of, thats how it is on mtn turkeys.


----------



## gregg (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been up and down these N Ga WMA's, snakes are so thick I won't even go again


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 24, 2013)

If I was gonna drive the 2 hours from Newnan, I would head south or east before I headed north.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dupree said:


> Those that are smart don't give spots away. Unlike waterfowl, you can see a list of the harvest records for turkeys from each wma. It will be in February or march gon.



yeaaaah, about that. I'm not sure those N. Ga. WMA mountain hunters sign all their birds out just for that reason. Of course I would if I ever killed one up there. I heard Zahnd WMA was loaded with birds.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 27, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> yeaaaah, about that. I'm not sure those N. Ga. WMA mountain hunters sign all their birds out just for that reason. Of course I would if I ever killed one up there. I heard Zahnd WMA was loaded with birds.



If you keep working at it, maybe one day you will kill a WMA bird


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 28, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> If you keep working at it, maybe one day you will kill a WMA bird


lol


----------



## Gadget (Jan 28, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> If you keep working at it, maybe one day you will kill a WMA bird


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Jan 28, 2013)

I THOUGHT WMA'S WERE FOR NIGHT TIME PARTIES!! LOL


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> If I was gonna drive the 2 hours from Newnan, I would head south or east before I headed north.



I go to school in north georgia so ill already be up here and wont be able to come home during turkey season.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 28, 2013)

HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL said:


> I THOUGHT WMA'S WERE FOR NIGHT TIME PARTIES!! LOL



thats what I always thought too!!


----------

